
Should I use a QR code? A bot can help you decide - HipstaJules
https://www.messenger.com/t/shouldIuseaQRcode/
======
Piskvorrr
1\. No.

Tada! A botless, static solution. No-server! ;o)

~~~
HipstaJules
That's lean!

~~~
Piskvorrr
And mean! Finite-state machine!

